# What shoe size do you wear?



## girl_geek (Feb 21, 2007)

What shoe size (in US sizes) do you normally wear? (I know sizes sometimes vary by brand; I average a 7 but own shoes anywhere from 6.5 to 8!) I've just noticed that size 7's seem to sell out the fastest -- it's always hard for me to find shoes in my size on clearance -- so I was wondering if that really was the most popular size!

This poll is anonymous if you are embarrassed about your shoe size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia (Feb 21, 2007)

Honestly I have shoes from 7.5 - 8 - 8.5, it's very annoying!

But I picked 8-8.5 I am 5'8.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 21, 2007)

I chose 6 - 6.5. My shoe size is a common size as well.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm like 5'7" and I wear size 7.5 for sneakers. I usually like my shoes roomier so they're like 8.5" unless they're wide width which are rare.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 21, 2007)

I wear a size 6.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 21, 2007)

I wear 8. I believe size 7 and 8 are the most common


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 21, 2007)

7.5-8.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 21, 2007)

7 to 7.5


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 21, 2007)

Ugh, it all depends. I'm anywhere from a size 9-11 1/2, weird, I know..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 21, 2007)

I am a 9 or 9.5 sometimes.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 21, 2007)

9.5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jhjodec9 (Feb 21, 2007)

i am 6-6.5 i thought this was the most common


----------



## Manda (Feb 21, 2007)

6.5 here! I can fit in 7's too but if I go to 7.5 its too big!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Feb 21, 2007)

I always wondered the same thing! I range from a 6.5-7.5, and it seems that whenever I go shoe shopping, I have a hard time finding shoes in my size. It's like shopping for jeans/pants -- I can hardly ever find my size without digging, or unless the store's just gotten a shipment in.


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm small so just 6 to 6.5


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 21, 2007)

9-9.5. I feel like my size always sells out quickly too. I think we all feel that way.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 21, 2007)

in heels i wear 7-7.5

in sneekers i usually wear 8.5-9


----------



## lindas (Feb 21, 2007)

im 7.5-8


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 21, 2007)

I can wear size 2-3 in children's sizes. Sometimes I can wear a women's size 5 if the shoes run small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

It really depends on the brand - sometimes I need a 7 and sometimes I need an 8.5...strange huh?


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm 5'2" and wear a size 8! WTF! My sister is like 5'7" and wears an 8.5, which is a little more "normal." I wish I had smaller feet! Everyone I know who is the same height as me wears a 6-6.5! Although, I can wear a size 7 or 7.5 depending on the shoe...


----------



## Saje (Feb 21, 2007)

size 6 here as well.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

i wear a UK size 3, have no idea what that is in US sizes


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2007)

10-11


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 21, 2007)

I think that's about a size 5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could be wrong, though.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm such a bigfoot - I'm a size 10. I think it must be popular, because 10s are sold out in the cute styles pretty often.


----------



## ivette (Feb 21, 2007)

size 6

sometimes 5.5


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 21, 2007)

9.5!!


----------



## Lia (Feb 21, 2007)

I wear a size 8.5-9


----------



## magosienne (Feb 21, 2007)

9, 9.5 though in running shoes it's more like 10 -11 (and i have to buy men running shoes because size 8 is the biggest you can find for women !).

in my country each collection sends to each shop one pair of size 9, so if you're a little late, someone already bought it (because size 9 is more common than people think grrr) and they won't order a new one for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i also have large feet, so most women shoes hurt my toes. when i say i'm wearing boots like doc martens it's because i feel comfortable in them and they last much longer !

my mom's a size 8 and she can't find shoes too because that's the most common size around here :add_wegbrech:


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 21, 2007)

I think that prolly b/c they get less size 10s than they do say 7s........that's my guess anyway!!

I'm a 6.5


----------



## call me bella. (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm usually a 9.5 or 10. o:


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 22, 2007)

Depends on the shoe...from 7.5 to 8.5.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 22, 2007)

Or perhaps they don't make as many large sizes ... my mom also wears a 10, and I've noticed that stores that sort by size (such as Payless) have a smaller shelf for sizes 10 and larger than they do for sizes 6 - 9 or so, which implies that they just don't keep as many large sizes in stock and/or the brands don't make as many in that size... Same for the tiny sizes like 5. (I had a roommate in college who usually had to buy a size 4, which is normally a kid's size! So I learned all about small shoe sizes from her, lol)

I'm surprised so many people have voted 6 - 6.5 -- it seems like I can often find 6's on sale but 7's and 8's are often sold out!


----------



## spazbaby (Feb 22, 2007)

For a long time I wore an 8.5, but now I take an 8 which is due to vanity sizing. The designers manufacture the shoe larger, so that women who are self-conscious about their shoe size are happier to be able to go a step down. For example, what used to be an 8.5 is now being labeled an 8 just to play with your head and make you buy more of that brand.


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 23, 2007)

8-8.5 I'm happy with my shoe size, although sometimes I wish they were smaller because small feet are so cute. My feet are wide too and I hate that.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 23, 2007)

In casual shoes like sneakers and whatnot, I'm usually an 8-8.5.

In dressy shoes like heels, I'm about a 9.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 23, 2007)

Normally a 7, but if I really like a shoe, I'll go larger. LOL


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 23, 2007)

I wear anything from a 6.5 - 7. I have wide feet and a freakishly large big toe so shoe shopping isn't an enjoyable pass time.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 23, 2007)

My work shoes are 6 1/2 but I normally wear a size 7. My bf makes fun of me cuz he said that I have big feet for how short I am. Im 5'2. I dont think I have big feet.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

7.5/8. When I wear heels or pointy shoes - 8.5/9.


----------



## gatorificus (Feb 25, 2007)

Anywhere from 6.5 to 7.5 -- I can do a 6 if need be. If they made a 6.75, it would be ideal.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

usually 8-8.5 for me. I have wide feet! lol!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 25, 2007)

5.5-6


----------



## Bea (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm tall and I have big feet. Usually 9-9.5. A size 7-7.5 is the most common size. Even if we get more pairs in those sizes they always sell out the fastest. Where I have worked anyway

that's a size 5.

Usually stores will get fewer pairs in size ten, sometimes only one or two, because fewer people have that size. It's the same with 9.5 as well. It can be frustrating!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a UK size 4, so I think that works out at a US size 6-6.5 :smile:


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 25, 2007)

I can wear anywhere from 8 - 9.5. It all depends on the shoes.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Feb 25, 2007)

8.5-10 in High Heels

7-8.5 in Sneakers, Tennis Shoes, etc


----------



## Ricci (Feb 25, 2007)

7.5


----------



## almondeyez (Feb 25, 2007)

I wear between a 5.5 and 6. It kinda sucked when I lived at home bc my mom and two sisters could swap shoes (they all wear a sz 8) ....if I needed a certain color/style I had to buy it!!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 27, 2007)

Well...I'm not feeling so bad because I can see from that poll there are quite a few of us ladies with big feet! lol... I used to wear an 8.5, but since I've gotten a little older it's a 9. They say your arch flattens out and makes your feet bigger or something like that.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 27, 2007)

It depends on the point of the shoe, 61/2 to 7, my sandals are 6


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm short. 6 or 6.5 is perfect.


----------



## Gleam84 (Feb 27, 2007)

My shoe size is 6.5


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

ima 7-7.5 but at one point i bought a pair of vans sneakers like 5 yrs ago and it was a size 8 oddd


----------



## tristen88 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have 5 to 5 in half shoe if i want extra room. so luckily their is usually MANY shoes for me to buy that are cheap cuz not many people buy that size. I thynk 7 must be very common cuz i always see them all gone too.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm an 8.5 and I'm 5' 10". I have relatively small, skinny feet for my height.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 1, 2007)

6.5--7


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 2, 2007)

Gaining weight also can make your arches flatten out -- my mom used to be a size 8, but while she was pregnant with me, her feet flattened out and she went up to a size 10 and has been that size ever since!

I have super high arches, so I will probably have the same problem if I have kids.... Yuk, if I gain 2 sizes, that will make me a size 9 and I'm only 5'5"! I think I like my current size 7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## malina (Mar 2, 2007)

7.5


----------



## sephorawhore (Mar 2, 2007)

I just hope my daughter ends up being a 5 too so we can share shoes. :laughing:


----------



## Vicky81 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wear a size 9 or 9.5 and it's hard to find shoes in the right size! My husband hates shoe shopping with me for that reason!


----------



## monday (Mar 15, 2007)

7 - 7.5 - 8

but i wear 8.5 3 inch heeled boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're more comfy and there's more space for socks [i guess]


----------



## momidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

6 and 6.5


----------

